# Thermaltake armour+ VH8000 - Liquid Cooling



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

I was reading about my thermaltake armour+ and apparently when you remove the little toolbox thing from the top of the case you can put a reservoir in it. I had a look and I wasn't too sure if there is enough width in there for it?

I am planning on buying either the Thermaltake Bigwater 760i Liquid Cooling System or Thermaltake Bigwater 850i Liquid Cooling System.

On a side question, which one of these 2 cooling systems are better? I get the impression that the 850i is better then the 760i but for some reason the 850i is about $10 cheaper.


----------

